# SuperDuty pulling some weight



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

My truck and backhoe all loaded up to go to work in the morning.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

How much weight is that? Looks like it handles it well.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

To tell you the truth I have no idea,but yes the truck handles it good,it is actually sitting a little down in the back because I have some stuff in the box and my transfer tank is full,the helper springs usually don't even touch when I load it normally.wesport


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks good but you have to have close to 10 tons behind that truck.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good and with some good trailor brakes you will be good to go.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

It's a FORD it'll handle that no problem! But looks good! How much can the fifth wheel hold?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

that is some serious weight...looking good, not even a squat?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ajslands;1033465 said:


> It's a FORD it'll handle that no problem! But looks good! How much can the fifth wheel hold?


The trailer should be 22-24k depending on the axles. Then figure in tongue weight at 10%, so 1500-2000lbs of tongue weight probably.

And the hitch in the truck should be good for well over that. The one I just put in my truck is good for 7500lbs tongue weight and 30k trailer weight.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

ajslands;1033465 said:


> It's a FORD it'll handle that no problem! But looks good! How much can the fifth wheel hold?


The trailer is a LoadMax 25ft with two 12k axles.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

cet;1033448 said:


> Looks good but you have to have close to 10 tons behind that truck.


Over 10 for sure, maybe close to 11 tons.

I personally wouldnt feel too comfortable pulling a backhoe with a pickup but that JMO, its the braking power I'd be worried about.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

f250man;1033452 said:


> Looks good and with some good trailor brakes you will be good to go.


Good point. Does a 12 ton trailer normally have brakes?


----------



## powerstroker11 (Jun 30, 2009)

This was alot to pull! :laughing:


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;1033547 said:


> Over 10 for sure, maybe close to 11 tons.
> 
> I personally wouldnt feel too comfortable pulling a backhoe with a pickup but that JMO, its the braking power I'd be worried about.


It isn't to bad once you get used to it,but yes it is lots of weight behind the truck you have to be on the ball ALWAYS.
The braking isn't to bad just have to make sure that they are adjusted good and have good brakes on the truck.If I would be pulling it always I would get a bigger truck for sure.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

wow handles that pretty good that combo has to be close to 15K lb's a 580 SM plus 2 etrax buckets well that is a class a here no mater how ya hook it up .long as you can stop i guess your alset lol.


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

How are the OPP and MTO officers around where you run? I know the guys around here wouldn't hesitate to drag something like that over to the scales and give you a free logbook, weight and safety inspection? lol

Course, maybe the Ottawa LEO's have better things to do than chasing clean looking rigs and great chain down jobs, not like up here in the wilds.  

Though i'd add a flag on the back of the bucket cylinder, since it sticks out behind the trailer, but that's just me. Don't give them a thing to fine you about!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

timberjack;1033567 said:


> How are the OPP and MTO officers around where you run? I know the guys around here wouldn't hesitate to drag something like that over to the scales and give you a free logbook, weight and safety inspection? lol
> 
> Course, maybe the Ottawa LEO's have better things to do than chasing clean looking rigs and great chain down jobs, not like up here in the wilds.
> 
> Though i'd add a flag on the back of the bucket cylinder, since it sticks out behind the trailer, but that's just me. Don't give them a thing to fine you about!


I used to have a skidsteer loaded up in my dumptrailer and the MTO around Ottawa never bothered me...but the god damned Quebec MOT would pull me over just to get me to open the doors on the trailer to see how it was chained up, and while at it give me a full roadside check. I would put a strobe in the back just to be sure...and run a beacon on the truck as well.

Nice rig Jayman!!!


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

MaxPower1971;1033569 said:


> I used to have a skidsteer loaded up in my dumptrailer and the MTO around Ottawa never bothered me...but the god damned Quebec MOT would pull me over just to get me to open the doors on the trailer to see how it was chained up, and while at it give me a full roadside check. I would put a strobe in the back just to be sure...and run a beacon on the truck as well.
> 
> Nice rig Jayman!!!


Really I never got bothered in Gatineau with this combo,i used to do it with my srw f350,I have always thought maybe i should have a light on the roof of the truck,Last summer I pulled it up to Cornwall for a job it was a smooth ride.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah the only time I got bothered in Ontario was around Hawkesbury because my bobcat bucket was over my backdoors and I didnt have my beacon lit. He's the one who suggested the blinker in the back when I overhang more than 24in. I just ran a wire to my clearance lights (wich are on at all times when hauling) so no switch...just plug n play!

Is that your 08 on the float?? That's a nice machine my friend!!


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

MaxPower1971;1033607 said:


> yeah the only time I got bothered in Ontario was around Hawkesbury because my bobcat bucket was over my backdoors and I didnt have my beacon lit. He's the one who suggested the blinker in the back when I overhang more than 24in. I just ran a wire to my clearance lights (wich are on at all times when hauling) so no switch...just plug n play!
> 
> Is that your 08 on the float?? That's a nice machine my friend!!


Thanks and yes that is my 08,i just got is steam washed on the weekend to wash all the grease and salt off it,did the underside of the machine also and FLUID FILMED it once dry.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

jayman3;1033682 said:


> I just got it steam washed on the weekend to wash all the grease and salt off it,did the underside of the machine also and FLUID FILMED it once dry.


Are you trying to get your backhoe as Pretty as the Kubota! LOL :laughing:

Wanna play in the garden Jay? lol


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark13;1033498 said:


> The trailer should be 22-24k depending on the axles. Then figure in tongue weight at 10%, so 1500-2000lbs of tongue weight probably.
> 
> And the hitch in the truck should be good for well over that. The one I just put in my truck is good for 7500lbs tongue weight and 30k trailer weight.


You put a goose in your 1500?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;1033693 said:


> Are you trying to get your backhoe as Pretty as the Kubota! LOL :laughing:
> 
> Wanna play in the garden Jay? lol


You see Cre the difference between my Case and your Kubota is that your's is made to work in the garden with little old lady's and mine is for the men in the construction world LOL:laughing:


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Diggin the truck my friend, you gotta love a Ford truck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1033702 said:


> You put a goose in your 1500?


Ya, I've got a thread on it here in the pics section, should be in the top 10 yet.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice shortbed dually!!!


----------



## liv (Mar 21, 2010)

How high does the front end of the truck come off the ground when you load it?

We rented a New Holland backhoe 2 years ago, and when they put it on my 30' gooseneck the front tires of my truck came almost a foot off the ground. It is a SRW with 35's though


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

As long as the breaks are good and your careful you are just fine. I would not want to do it all the time but once in a wile is not a issue. I remember hauling a JD 6030 (19,500lbs)+ my trailer (7klbs) with my 03 f-350 srw and it pulled it pretty well. I haul 12,000-16,000 with my 6.4 all the time. Just have to be safe.
Robert


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

liv;1033841 said:


> How high does the front end of the truck come off the ground when you load it?
> 
> We rented a New Holland backhoe 2 years ago, and when they put it on my 30' gooseneck the front tires of my truck came almost a foot off the ground. It is a SRW with 35's though


Never had that happen,Just take my time loading and unloading it.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

jayman3;1033744 said:


> You see Cre the difference between my Case and your Kubota is that your's is made to work in the garden with little old lady's and mine is for the men in the construction world LOL:laughing:


OUCH Thats GOTTA hurt


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I use an F350 to pull my mini and skid occasionally. Mini weighs 12,000# (inc. buckets), and the skid weighs 8,000. My trailer is about 2,000#. Trailer has brakes on both axles (4 total), and is rated at 14,000 #. I don't even like hauling this much weight behind my pick up. Braking distance is the issue (for me). I'm not sure how much bigger the brakes on a F550 compared to a F350 (I assume they are bigger) so maybe this makes all the difference. There's no way I would pull my backhoe behind my pick up. My 416C weighs about 18,000# as equiped (including buckets/wheel). Historically the Cases have been a little lighter than the Cats but it's still to much for my comfort zone. When I put the backhoe behind my 10 wheel dump truck I have total confidence that it will stop on a dime (6 braking axles w/ 22 wheels). I feel I have more stopping power and stability, with this towing platform, even when pulling my 315CL (40,000#) which brings GVW to about 75,000 pounds. Thankfully I only use the pickup/skid trailer occasionally as I can load both the skid and mini (even a 3,000# walk behind compactor also) on one load behind the dump truck. I'm not making an argument against the OP and his choice to use this set up. That's up to him. I am sharing my experiences having the ability to haul heavy loads with either set up.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

liv;1033841 said:


> How high does the front end of the truck come off the ground when you load it?
> 
> We rented a New Holland backhoe 2 years ago, and when they put it on my 30' gooseneck the front tires of my truck came almost a foot off the ground.* It is a SRW with 35's though*


Why does that matter?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

liv;1033841 said:


> How high does the front end of the truck come off the ground when you load it?
> 
> We rented a New Holland backhoe 2 years ago, and *when they put it on my 30' gooseneck the front tires of my truck came almost a foot off the ground*. It is a SRW with 35's though


How is that possible?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How did I miss that? Maybe he doesn't know......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The Super M depending on it's config is between 14,250# and 20,250#.

You shoulda bought the Black Special Edition to match that trailer.
That would be an MTO magnet up here. Sweet piece of equip though.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Mr.Markus;1033979 said:


> The Super M depending on it's config is between 14,250# and 20,250#.
> 
> You shoulda bought the Black Special Edition to match that trailer.
> That would be an MTO magnet up here. Sweet piece of equip though.


They only made a couple of those and they where probably up there in price,but it would have been a nice set up thought.:salute:


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

cretebaby;1033973 said:


> How is that possible?


Maybe he's got his gooseneck hitch mounted next to the tailgate.... LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's even more interesting is that he implies the loading _*process *_is when it happened, and it was OK when it was on there.

Maybe the goose is right behind the bed........


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1034088 said:


> What's even more interesting is that he implies the loading _*process *_is when it happened, and it was OK when it was on there.
> 
> Maybe the goose is right behind the bed........


So would that be on the bumper? LOL


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I would love to see the State troopers face when he see's that go by. It will make his day to pull that over!!


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

maxximus98;1034143 said:


> I would love to see the State troopers face when he see's that go by. It will make his day to pull that over!!


MTO and the MTQ have never bothered me.


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

cretebaby;1034130 said:


> So would that be on the bumper? LOL


Come on , on the 24" reciever extension with the 12" drop off the bumper bolt on hitch .


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Jayman - impressive. Not sure I'd have the guts to do it, but hey - knock yourself out. You're a grown boy - you can do what you want.

For all the others - here's an example of true ludicrosy:

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee191/ksl667/bd2.jpg

http://s228.photobucket.com/albums/ee191/ksl667/?action=view&current=bdv1.flv

Although the pics are dark, guy claims to have towed a D6 24 miles with an '04 2500HD D-max. 55,400 lbs gross.

Eat your heart out Chad!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

GMC Driver;1034207 said:


> Jayman - impressive. Not sure I'd have the guts to do it, but hey - knock yourself out. You're a grown boy - you can do what you want.
> 
> For all the others - here's an example of true ludicrosy:
> 
> ...


Notice how he does it at night so know body see's unless their really paying attention....:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

GMC Driver;1034207 said:


> Jayman - impressive. Not sure I'd have the guts to do it, but hey - knock yourself out. You're a grown boy - you can do what you want.


He might be getting a tandem axle dump truck this spring, so if he does, he can trade the fifth wheel float for a pintle hook style float trailer. That way, he can have the proper truck to pull with.

The float he has now can definetly handle the weight capacity, but the F-350 dually is a little under GVWR. Good thing it doesn't show tho! But ya gotta admit, the Case looks pretty, Eh!


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;1034211 said:


> He might be getting a tandem axle dump truck this spring, so if he does, he can trade the fifth wheel float for a pintle hook style float trailer. That way, he can have the proper truck to pull with.
> 
> The float he has now can definetly handle the weight capacity, but the F-350 dually is a little under GVWR. Good thing it doesn't show tho! But ya gotta admit, the Case looks pretty, Eh! [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Cre but yes the dually is a little under weight for it looking for a F450 with the 7.3l standard.:salute:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jayman3;1033744 said:


> You see Cre the difference between my Case and your Kubota is that your's is made to work in the garden with little old lady's and mine is for the men in the construction world LOL:laughing:


LOL. Nice looking rig!!!


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

creativedesigns;1034211 said:


> He might be getting a tandem axle dump truck this spring, so if he does, he can trade the fifth wheel float for a pintle hook style float trailer. That way, he can have the proper truck to pull with.
> 
> The float he has now can definetly handle the weight capacity, but the F-350 dually is a little under GVWR. Good thing it doesn't show tho! But ya gotta admit, the Case looks pretty, Eh!


Yeah just a '' tag along'' set up is good for haulin a backhoe..but the F-450 will be at least rated for this weight..that 350 looks like it's holding it pretty damn good...but really it's all in your trailer axles and braking system....a well adjusted brake controller and keeping your **** maintained top notch is the key.

You should see the stuff me and my ol man hauled lolll...I'll hit him up for pics when Im down there....crane counterweights in the back of a 1/2 ton LMAO...you could steer every other bounce........only 3-4 miles but still a '' try not to get the seat when you piss your pants, son'' type thing loll


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

GMC Driver;1034207 said:


> Eat your heart out Chad!


It's on now, you tempted him Dave.



jayman3;1034243 said:


> Thanks Cre but yes the dually is a little under weight for it looking for a F450 with the 7.3l standard.:salute:


I know where there is one. But its crew cab 4x4 prob auto and has a 11' Del dump box on it.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

jayman3;1034243 said:


> Thanks Cre but yes the dually is a little under weight for it looking for a F450 with the 7.3l standard.:salute:


I thought you said it was a F550. If it's a F350 I'd bet dollars to donuts that the front rotors are warped. Looks as though you are all set to dig some footers (paddle teeth and a straight edge). What size bucket is up front? Is that a hammer right behind the G/neck? Looks as though you have plenty of chains tying the hoe down. Down here we have to chain backhoes like you did (all 4 corners, and the backhoe boom) but we also have to chain down the loader bucket (considered a seperate attachment ) and the bucket in the loader would require chain down too. As others have said that's a nice looking Case. You obviously keep her clean. I have a Cat 416C equiped similarly. Mine has a 4 in 1 bucket up front, and five backhoe buckets (8"; 12"; 18", 24"; & 36") and a compaction wheel. Never did get a hammer though, and I wish that I had. Back when I was in the O/O rental game I kept mine **** & span too. Looked brand new well past 5,000 hrs. It used to take over 6 hours to hand wash (at least once a month). I used to carry it back to the yard every night and this helped to keep it clean also (65 mph wind for over an hour most days). I have too many machines now to keep them looking that good. I am able to keep up with the maintenance though. Right now that 416 has over 12,000 hours. Still works like a champ. The paint is not so fresh anymore, and she needs a bath bad.
If you do get a 10 wheel dump truck, you will see how much better it pulls, and especially how much better it stops. Be sure to get a trailer with air brakes. That's the set up I use now. Before I had the D/truck I used a 10 wheel ramp truck (flat bed with dove tail ramps). This was even better (if you don't need the dump truck) because you needed less room to park, consumed less fuel and tires, the truck flat hauled a$$.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1034208 said:


> Notice how he does it at night so know body see's unless their really paying attention....:laughing:


Hell Im sure if you back up a ford to that the damn motor would jump out the hood and go hide That is crazy however somebody must live somewhere completely flat


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

DGODGR;1034333 said:


> I thought you said it was a F550. If it's a F350 I'd bet dollars to donuts that the front rotors are warped. Looks as though you are all set to dig some footers (paddle teeth and a straight edge). What size bucket is up front? Is that a hammer right behind the G/neck? Looks as though you have plenty of chains tying the hoe down. Down here we have to chain backhoes like you did (all 4 corners, and the backhoe boom) but we also have to chain down the loader bucket (considered a seperate attachment ) and the bucket in the loader would require chain down too. As others have said that's a nice looking Case. You obviously keep her clean. I have a Cat 416C equiped similarly. Mine has a 4 in 1 bucket up front, and five backhoe buckets (8"; 12"; 18", 24"; & 36") and a compaction wheel. Never did get a hammer though, and I wish that I had. Back when I was in the O/O rental game I kept mine **** & span too. Looked brand new well past 5,000 hrs. It used to take over 6 hours to hand wash (at least once a month). I used to carry it back to the yard every night and this helped to keep it clean also (65 mph wind for over an hour most days). I have too many machines now to keep them looking that good. I am able to keep up with the maintenance though. Right now that 416 has over 12,000 hours. Still works like a champ. The paint is not so fresh anymore, and she needs a bath bad.
> If you do get a 10 wheel dump truck, you will see how much better it pulls, and especially how much better it stops. Be sure to get a trailer with air brakes. That's the set up I use now. Before I had the D/truck I used a 10 wheel ramp truck (flat bed with dove tail ramps). This was even better (if you don't need the dump truck) because you needed less room to park, consumed less fuel and tires, the truck flat hauled a$$.


Yep it is a F350 all stock suspension too no air bags or timbrens,that is a hammer behind the gooseneck it is a Magnum 306S I love this breaker.
I have also thought of a ramp truck for the machine lots of guys do that around here much safer that is for sure.I do rental mustly utilites .


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

jayman3;1034342 said:


> I have also thought of a ramp truck for the machine lots of guys do that around here much safer that is for sure..


Only shi*ty thing with a ramp truck is that for most of 'em you need the front bucket to be raised over the cab.....not so good for stability when cornering...I seen one tip over after a leaf spring snapped...plus no room for a fuel tank. Ramp trucks are mostly used if your haul your own telephone poles, IMO.And even for that they are more work cause you need to unhook to get off the truck....

Your set up is nice cause you can drop the trailer and go get parts or whatever without crossing the city in a 10 wheeler. But at least now Princess auto has a big a*s parking lot !!:laughing:


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

albhb3;1034334 said:


> Hell Im sure if you back up a ford to that the damn motor would jump out the hood and go hide


ROFL!!!! that is a crazy haul tho....a D6 behind a pick up lolll


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice looking set up. Hopefully theres lots of work this yr looking good here so far.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

albhb3;1034334 said:


> Hell Im sure if you back up a ford to that the damn motor would jump out the hood and go hide That is crazy however somebody must live somewhere completely flat


Your Ford comments are just getting dumber by the day.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

cretebaby;1034364 said:


> Your Ford comments are just getting dumber by the day.


Their ad says '' Built Ford Tough'' It should say '' Built by Ford, TOUGH '':redbounce


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MaxPower1971;1034401 said:


> Their ad says '' Built Ford Tough'' It should say '' Built by Ford, TOUGH '':redbounce


Cute, but equally as intelligent.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

GMC Driver;1034207 said:


> Jayman - impressive. Not sure I'd have the guts to do it, but hey - knock yourself out. You're a grown boy - you can do what you want.
> 
> For all the others - here's an example of true ludicrosy:
> 
> ...


Why it was get taken in dark day?

2500HD with stock leaf spring is BS. I have see their leaf spring it only 4 stacks with no overspring leaf spring on it. That was on 04 gm 2500HD duramax 4wd crewcab with short bed.
I don't like how dozer park on trailer it was way too far to end. Oh I see if you put in middle then that 2500HD would SAG HELL BADLY.

24 miles of tow that dozer would have him in jail for risk everybody on road.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

cretebaby;1034364 said:


> Your Ford comments are just getting *Smarter *by the day.


I agree


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Milwaukee;1034411 said:


> Why it was get taken in dark day?
> 
> 2500HD with stock leaf spring is BS. I have see their leaf spring it only 4 stacks with no overspring leaf spring on it.


What you see, number of leaves, etc. has little to do with weight capacity. One of our buses has one leaf per side on a 10K axle.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

MaxPower1971;1034345 said:


> Only shi*ty thing with a ramp truck is that for most of 'em you need the front bucket to be raised over the cab.....not so good for stability when cornering...I seen one tip over after a leaf spring snapped...plus no room for a fuel tank. Ramp trucks are mostly used if your haul your own telephone poles, IMO.And even for that they are more work cause you need to unhook to get off the truck....
> 
> Your set up is nice cause you can drop the trailer and go get parts or whatever without crossing the city in a 10 wheeler. But at least now Princess auto has a big a*s parking lot !!:laughing:


I agree that having the loader over the cab is not the way to go. Most single axle carriers are this way. If you are employing a 10 wheel truck there is no good reason to have the loader over the cab. The wheelbase is simply to short. I have used trucks that are set up the way you described, and I did not like them. Stability was not really the problem for me (probably would be with a broken leaf spring) but I did not like having to chain the bucket down, and it's even worse if you have backhoe buckets in the loader. My truck had (2) 150 gallon tanks under the bed. I used one for the carrier and one for transfer. The truck had plenty of room for a transfer tank if I decided to use the other (150 gal.) tank for the carrier. I'm not sure what you meant in your comments about hauling tel. poles and having to unhook to get off the truck. What are you trying to say? You are right about getting across town being easier in a pick up. From what he says he's doing it would not be necessary unless he had a breakdown. IMO that would not be very often. If he's going to be on one job for a few days he can use the pick up to get to the job anyway.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

liv;1033841 said:


> How high does the front end of the truck come off the ground when you load it?
> 
> We rented a New Holland backhoe 2 years ago, and when they put it on my 30' gooseneck the front tires of my truck came almost a foot off the ground. It is a SRW with 35's though


Hey, do you have any pics of that? Or even better, a video?

How about even a pic of the truck?


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

DGODGR;1034533 said:


> I'm not sure what you meant in your comments about hauling tel. poles and having to unhook to get off the truck. What are you trying to say? .


What I'm sayin is that when we had a ramp truck, we were using it to carry the backhoe but had to haul a trailer behind it to carry our hydro/telephone poles. We had to drop the trailer first thing on the site, then get the backhoe off the truck, then hook the trailer on the truck again so it can follow the backhoe around.

I'm trying to find a pic of a similar set up but can't seem to.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

MaxPower1971;1034576 said:


> What I'm sayin is that when we had a ramp truck, we were using it to carry the backhoe but had to haul a trailer behind it to carry our hydro/telephone poles. We had to drop the trailer first thing on the site, then get the backhoe off the truck, then hook the trailer on the truck again so it can follow the backhoe around.
> 
> I'm trying to find a pic of a similar set up but can't seem to.


If you get one with a long enough frame you can keep you front bucket on the platform,If I was to get one I would make sure it is spring suspension and not air bag.You used to have a flat bed and work for the utilites around here Max


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

jayman3;1034584 said:


> If you get one with a long enough frame you can keep you front bucket on the platform,If I was to get one I would make sure it is spring suspension and not air bag.You used to have a flat bed and work for the utilites around here Max


Nah that was with my ol man in Sherbrooke. QC... He sold out to a big Montreal outfit 12 years ago. He now only has a grader and a belly dump, but he's not pusing it too much...he's 69 y/o and enjoys a lot more fishing than working nowadays lol.

Ours was a Mack Super Liner with a 350 Magnum and a Mack 12spd split,Hendrickson suspension all around...18 k front and 48k rear....that thing was a monster of power, later converted to an auger rig. We were in the market to get a badger vac + hydro machine, but the offer from the big outfit was too good to pass. Only employer I had (other than myself lol) around here was a stint sitting all day long on a Ditch Witch directionnal drill for Gazifere, the natural gaz outfit in Gatineau. Very neat machine, but god damned boring job....especially on big projects where you drill all the way thru your stack of rods, and not move.

We may have seen each other here and there, as I used to, and still do a bit, supply flaggers for road construction. But since Beacon Lite started doing so as well, we kinda took a drop. Good customers were Enbridge, Karson Kartage (Aecon), Glen Wright, Tomlinson and Goldie Mohr.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

MaxPower1971;1034629 said:


> Nah that was with my ol man in Sherbrooke. QC... He sold out to a big Montreal outfit 12 years ago. He now only has a grader and a belly dump, but he's not pusing it too much...he's 69 y/o and enjoys a lot more fishing than working nowadays lol.
> 
> Ours was a Mack Super Liner with a 350 Magnum and a Mack 12spd split,Hendrickson suspension all around...18 k front and 48k rear....that thing was a monster of power, later converted to an auger rig. We were in the market to get a badger vac + hydro machine, but the offer from the big outfit was too good to pass. Only employer I had (other than myself lol) around here was a stint sitting all day long on a Ditch Witch directionnal drill for Gazifere, the natural gaz outfit in Gatineau. Very neat machine, but god damned boring job....especially on big projects where you drill all the way thru your stack of rods, and not move.
> 
> We may have seen each other here and there, as I used to, and still do a bit, supply flaggers for road construction. But since Beacon Lite started doing so as well, we kinda took a drop. Good customers were Enbridge, Karson Kartage (Aecon), Glen Wright, Tomlinson and Goldie Mohr.


You could be right i could have seen you before,You work only out of Ottawa right,we use Badger Daylighting and DigSafe lots to locate out utilites.the compant I work for asked me to buy a HydroVac but I figured to stay with what I know.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

jayman3;1034637 said:


> You could be right i could have seen you before,You work only out of Ottawa right,we use Badger Daylighting and DigSafe lots to locate out utilites.the compant I work for asked me to buy a HydroVac but I figured to stay with what I know.


I like Badger guys lol...they're always cheery and on time....Dig safe I seen around but never actually worked around them.

Wow that's a major investment to get a hydrovac....hope they guarantee LOTS and LOTS of hours lol. And please tell me you don't work for Leslie Utilities lolllllll


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

jayman3;1034637 said:


> I figured to stay with what I know.


Yup...usually the best thing to do too. But those hydrovacs are the equipment of the future.....


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice looking truck Jay. That sure looked like fun.



GMC Driver;1034207 said:


> Jayman - impressive. Not sure I'd have the guts to do it, but hey - knock yourself out. You're a grown boy - you can do what you want.
> For all the others - here's an example of true ludicrosy:
> 
> Although the pics are dark, guy claims to have towed a D6 24 miles with an '04 2500HD D-max. 55,400 lbs gross.
> ...


Wow. Gotta love the Dmax.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

MaxPower1971;1034845 said:


> I like Badger guys lol...they're always cheery and on time....Dig safe I seen around but never actually worked around them.
> 
> Wow that's a major investment to get a hydrovac....hope they guarantee LOTS and LOTS of hours lol. And please tell me you don't work for Leslie Utilities lolllllll


DigSafe work good,they are cheaper than Badger but they don't have as much suction as the Badger trucks have.
No I don't work for them I did a few times when I used to work for Maurice Yelle on his machines.Why do you know them guys .


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Quality SR;1034854 said:


> Nice looking truck Jay. That sure looked like fun.
> 
> Wow. Gotta love the Dmax.


Thanks man I love the look of the short box dually's,it always is fun when I am pulling that makes me proud to drive a Ford.wesport


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

jayman3;1034905 said:


> Thanks man I love the look of the short box dually's,it always is fun when I am pulling that makes me proud to drive a Ford.wesport


Whens that Warrantee over? I wanna buy my future truck, LOL.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

GMC Driver;1034207 said:


> Jayman - impressive. Not sure I'd have the guts to do it, but hey - knock yourself out. You're a grown boy - you can do what you want.
> 
> For all the others - here's an example of true ludicrosy:
> 
> ...


Thats awsome!!!

I'd probally haul that load with my truck if someone asked me to LOL


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple L;1034914 said:


> Thats awsome!!!
> 
> I'd probally haul that load with my truck if someone asked me to LOL


Ditto same here.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

jayman3;1034904 said:


> No I don't work for them I did a few times when I used to work for Maurice Yelle on his machines.Why do you know them guys .


Yeah I know a few of them...we did a lot of sodding after them...I especially remember one of them beeing like 500 pds and snorting coke all day long in his truck loll...Billy was his name I think...

So you worked for Yelle...are you from or around Navan?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

MaxPower1971;1034986 said:


> Yeah I know a few of them...we did a lot of sodding after them...I especially remember one of them beeing like 500 pds and snorting coke all day long in his truck loll...Billy was his name I think...
> 
> So you worked for Yelle...are you from or around Navan?


Nope I lived in Aylmer all my life,worked at Yelle's for a year and a halfnthen jumped boat them bought my first machine about 7-8 yrs ago.But most of my work is in Ottawa I do some work for the City of Gatineau in the winter removal snow and on water breaks.


----------

